# Ivy League universities = πανεπιστήμια της Άιβι Λιγκ



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2009)

Απλώς «πρωτοκλασάτα πανεπιστήμια των ΗΠΑ»; Πανεπιστήμια της «Άιβι Λιγκ»; (πολύ λίγα ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ).

Πρόκειται γι' αυτά τα πολύ διάσημα ή ακόμη πιο διάσημα ιδρύματα (από τη βίκι).


----------



## fofoka (Nov 23, 2009)

Παλαιότερα, είχε δοθεί η λύση επίλεκτα/ εκλεκτά πανεπιστήμια βορειοανατολικής Αμερικής.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2009)

Ναι, να υπάρχει αυτό το «των ΒΑ ΗΠΑ».


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2009)

Σκέτο πρωτοκλασσάτα όχι, γιατί είναι περιορισμένα γεωγραφικά. 
Η Λέγκα της Βορειοανατολής (αστειεύομαι)


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

Φαίνεται ότι έχουν μάθει οι Έλληνες τι είναι τα πανεπιστήμια της Άιβι Λιγκ. Πώς αλλιώς να ερμηνεύσω το εξής:

Ανταποκριτές μετέδωσαν πως το σχόλιο του δικαστή δεν ήταν σαφές, πέραν του ότι φάνηκε να αστειεύεται σχετικά με τους αποφοίτους Νομικής των Άιβι Λιγκ.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231230674


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 16, 2013)

+1 στο επίλεκτα/εκλεκτά 

Διάσημα, ακριβά, μουράτα θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε σε προφορική συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2014)

The Ivy League is a collegiate athletic conference composed of sports teams from eight private institutions of higher education in the Northeastern United States. The conference name is also commonly used to refer to those eight schools as a group. The eight institutions are Brown University, Columbia University, Cornell University, Dartmouth College, Harvard University, Princeton University, the University of Pennsylvania, and Yale University. The term Ivy League also has connotations of academic excellence, selectivity in admissions, and social elitism.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivy_League


Μια και ψάρεψαν το παρακάτω:

Σε επεισόδιο του CSI New York που προβλήθηκε στο Σκάι τις προάλλες, μια κοπέλα ήθελε να μπει στο _Πανεπιστήμιο Άιβι Λιγκ_, όπως τουλάχιστον επέμεναν οι υπότιτλοι. Η φίλη που μου το στέλνει παρατηρεί, σωστά, ότι βρέθηκε το ΑΕΙ της Νομανσλάνδης! (Φυσικά, ο όρος Ivy League δεν είναι όνομα πανεπιστημίου, αλλά συλλογική ονομασία οκτώ ιστορικών κορυφαίων ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων της ανατολικής ακτής των ΗΠΑ: Χάρβαρντ, Γέιλ, Κορνέλ κτλ.).
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/02/08/meze-103/#more-10575


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2014)

...
Σχετικός όρος, the Seven Sisters:

The *Seven Sisters* is a loose association of seven liberal arts colleges in the Northeastern United States that are historically women's colleges. They are Barnard College, Bryn Mawr College, Mount Holyoke College, Radcliffe College, Smith College, Vassar College, and Wellesley College. All were founded between 1837 and 1889. Four are in Massachusetts, two are in New York, and one is in Pennsylvania. Radcliffe (which merged with Harvard College) and Vassar (which is now coeducational) are no longer women's colleges.
...

*Formation and name
*Harwarth, Maline, and DeBra also state that "the 'Seven Sisters' was the name given to Barnard, Smith, Mount Holyoke, Vassar, Bryn Mawr, Wellesley, and Radcliffe, because of their parallel to the Ivy League men’s colleges" in 1927. The effort to form a group of seven elite women's colleges was largely driven by the determination of the deans of Barnard and Radcliffe colleges to reduce the number of Jewish students at their schools in favor of attracting students from elite, Protestant families. The schools are sometimes referred to as "the Daisy Chain".

The name _Seven Sisters_ is a reference to the Greek myth of _The Pleiades,_ the seven daughters of the Titan Atlas and the sea-nymph Pleione. The daughters (Maia, Electra, Taygete, Alcyone, Celaeno, Sterope, and Merope) were collectively referred to as _The Seven Sisters_. In the field of astronomy, a cluster of stars in the constellation Taurus is also referred to as The _Pleiades_ or the _Seven Sisters._


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2014)

Μόνο που αυτό θα το μεταφράζαμε, έτσι; Π.χ. οι Εφτά Αδελφές, τα κορυφαία γυναικεία (πανεπιστημιακά) κολέγια της ΒΑ ακτής των ΗΠΑ. Με ό,τι χρειάζεται για να μην μπερδευτεί με τις εταιρείες πετρελαίου.

Πόσο συχνά νιώθετε την ανάγκη να διευκρινίσετε ότι τα αμερικάνικα κολέγια είναι πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πόσο συχνά νιώθετε την ανάγκη να διευκρινίσετε ότι τα αμερικάνικα κολέγια είναι πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα;


Σε υποτίτλους, όποτε το επιτρέπει ο χώρος και ο χρόνος, γράφω "πανεπιστήμιο" ως μετάφραση του college. Αλλά φυσικά, το "κολέγιο" βολεύει πολύ λόγω χαμηλότερου δείκτη μπλα-μπλα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2014)

Μόνο που αν πούμε «πήγε στο κολέγιο» για έναν (αμερικάνικο) τίτλο σαν αυτόν, δεν θα καταλάβει κανείς τίποτα:

*Homeschooled girl went to college at 12*
http://www.infowars.com/homeschooled-girl-went-to-college-at-12-and-is-now-set-to-get-phd-at-16/


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2014)

Ακόμα χειρότερα, είχα διαβάσει άρθρο έλληνα, αμερικανοσπουδαγμένου, πανεπιστημιακού και όλο για κολλέγια μίλαγε και τα σύγκρινε με τα πανεπιστήμια της Ελλάδας και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μύλος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 28, 2021)

Και τι κάνουμε όταν σε υπότιτλο, ήδη παραφορτωμένο, κάποιος απευθύνεται σε άλλον αποκαλώντας τον "Ivy League"; Δεν το λέω για να μου δώσετε λύση (ήδη έβαλα "πανεπιστημιακέ", με βόλεψε για τον παρακάτω διάλογο, το νόημα ήταν ότι ήθελε να τον πει ας πούμε "σαΐνι") αλλά για να μοιραστώ τον πόνο μου. Αυτή η ευελιξία της αγγλικής γλώσσας όπου η ίδια λέξη γίνεται αβίαστα ουσιαστικό, επίθετο, ρήμα και τα πάντα όλα, βασανίζει πολύ εμάς τους χρήστες της τρισχιλιετούς.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2021)

Έλα, ρε κολεγιόπαιδο!
(Για πολλές χρήσεις)


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2021)

nickel said:


> Κολεγιόπαιδο!


----------

